# Power Query DataSource.Error file being used by another process



## csenor (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello all.  I have an excel file in OneDrive.  I'm using Power Query to manipulate the master data table.  The file location has not been changed.  I was editing 2 different queries and as soon as I deleted several steps in one of the queries, I had connection issues and now I am getting a datasource.error saying that it's being used by another process.  I have closed everything and restarted my computer, but the problem still remains.  Any thoughts on how to fix my problem?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GraH (May 15, 2021)

Hi csenor, how exactly is this set-up and how do the queries refer to each other? Also you did refresh the preview and still got the error?
I've learned that using a connection to the file itself (Excel.Workbook(FilePath)  in the source step)  does generate this issue when files are on OneDrive.


----------

